
Neighborly Tells Employees It Can’t Make Payroll - spking
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-08/neighborly-tells-employees-it-can-t-make-payroll-after-muni-exit
======
Porthos9K
Neighborly employees should quit _en masse_. The one thing you do not ever do
is stiff the workers. Fuck over the investors if you must, but not your
employees. They're giving you hours and years out of their lives, and you owe
them.

